# vitamin D



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

The Dr. says my vitamin D levels are low, but not deficient and recommended that I take around 2000 I.U. daily for my depression. Her exact words were, "do that and you'll feel pretty good". I am very skeptical. Anyone have a take on this?


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

sherbert said:


> The Dr. says my vitamin D levels are low, but not deficient and recommended that I take around 2000 I.U. daily for my depression. Her exact words were, "do that and you'll feel pretty good". I am very skeptical. Anyone have a take on this?


I have tried it but didn't notices any effect of it. You can better try sunshine that way you are sure you get Vit D.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

skeptical about what? i take 10,000 nits of vit d a day...some days ive taken 35000


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> skeptical about what? i take 10,000 nits of vit d a day...some days ive taken 35000


 so does it work?


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

for what? it's a vitamin if you're low take it lol

oh just reread...no it doesn;t help with depression


----------



## dustbunnies (May 18, 2011)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> skeptical about what? i take 10,000 nits of vit d a day...some days ive taken 35000


Why would you take so much? It's fat-soluble. It doesn't get flushed out of your system just like that. You'll ruin your liver... just saying.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

10,000 units per day is reccomended by te leading researchers in vitamin d deficiency. Even when a normal level is reached 10,000 unit per day is plenty safe...although they put that at the max safe value, and say after deficiency is cured 5,000 should be used for maintenance.

my level last time i checked is still in the normal range at 75.


----------



## Mark02 (May 4, 2010)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> 10,000 units per day is reccomended by te leading researchers in vitamin d deficiency. Even when a normal level is reached 10,000 unit per day is plenty safe...although they put that at the max safe value, and say after deficiency is cured 5,000 should be used for maintenance.
> 
> my level last time i checked is still in the normal range at 75.


Still be careful dude, b/c you don't want to overdose on it, as it's stored in your body. You probably know about that already though.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Agreed -- vit D is a fat-soluble vitamin, which means it gets stored in your body and can build up to toxic levels. The dosage RCTriplefresh5 recommended is only good if you're deficient, which you need a blood test to determine.

The current RDA ranges from 800 IU to 1000 per day. It used to be 400 IU.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

you are incorrect...nobody should be taking under 5,000 units a day. The leading physicians even agree on this. My levels are still in the normal range, and ithink i was deficient back in 2009 lol.

check the vitamin d council

the fda rda is wayyyyyyy to low


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> you are incorrect...nobody should be taking under 5,000 units a day. The leading physicians even agree on this. My levels are still in the normal range, and ithink i was deficient back in 2009 lol.
> 
> check the vitamin d council
> 
> the fda rda is wayyyyyyy to low


http://www.vitamindcouncil.org/about-vitamin-d/how-to-get-your-vitamin-d/vitamin-d-supplementation/


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> http://www.vitamindcouncil.org/about-vitamin-d/how-to-get-your-vitamin-d/vitamin-d-supplementation/


I am going by what I've been taught in nutrition courses. If you live in a northern climate, or seldom go outside, then you're likely deficient, and I can see taking such a dose.

That said, your original recommendation of 10,000 IU a day is too high for someone who's not deficient.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

well i guess we will agree to disagree on this one my friend.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

thanks for the replies? 

I am seriously worried about my depression getting out of control. It takes too much of my energy and especially in the winter months, I feel suicidal. 
Although there is a psychological component, I've come to expect my dips in mood when the weather is poor and I haven't exercised at all. 


Exercise definitely helps, but I don't have a regular routine. Although I enjoy riding my bike. The thought of riding on a stationary bike is too boring, I couldn't do that.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

so why dont u ride ur bike? it's actually a better workout than using ur stationary


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

This stuff works wonders for me. The d3 version.


----------



## ReachinOut (May 10, 2011)

Being out in the sun will boost your vitamin D levels better than any supplement. Remember that we are all made of stardust. We came from stars and they are the source of life. Get it directly from the source and bathe in its glory


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

^Yeah. 

Forget supplemental vitamins - sunshine and milk is all you need.


----------



## andrewcubbie (Jun 9, 2007)

ReachinOut said:


> Being out in the sun will boost your vitamin D levels better than any supplement. Remember that we are all made of stardust. We came from stars and they are the source of life. Get it directly from the source and bathe in its glory


Beautifully put. I try and be outside as much as possible. Even being outside, without the help of the sun, makes me feel great.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

it does help when the sun is out, but for apprx. three months outta the year there's not enough on hand. SO I will take the D3 and get some depression meds. as a back up plan.


----------



## Phyra (Jun 1, 2011)

I have vit D deficiency severely. My mom has it too, it seems to run in our family. I have dark skin, but she's Caucasian, so it has to do more with your metabolism than your exposure to sun.

I take 50,000IU a week. It's a prescription dose that I get in a single tablet. By biggest symptoms are depression and SEVERE fatigue. I didn't even know what it felt like to not be tired until I took it, and found that I need closer to 7 hours of sleep a night instead of the 10 I was getting before.

If your doctor says you have this deficiency, go ahead and do what they say. I promise, if the blood tests say you're low, you'll feel a big difference when you start it (and an even BIGGER difference if you stop). I know when I have missed my weekly dose because I get really tried, crabby, and depressed. When I catch up on the dose, I feel better within 24-48 hours.

Though vit D isn't water soluble like some other vitamins, it still is a necessary vitamin that you need a LOT of and it's nearly impossible to overdose, even if your levels are normal. If your levels are not, feel free to eat the OTC tablets like candy.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

After taking a regular dose of D3, I feel a lot less fatigued than of recent memory. My depression seems to be easier to manage as well. 


The problem, however, is that it is summer-time (here) and I am already getting more sun and exercise. So while I may feel well now, the fall and winter will be a dramatically different scenario. I think I can take more and buy some snow tires for the bike. Maybe that or take up cross-country skiing.
:idea

I have to make an effort. My life is worth it.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Vitamin D is what you get from the sun, right? I always feel so much better when I've been out in the sun. Unfortunately that's rare here :lol Not much sun.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

rainbowOne said:


> Vitamin D is what you get from the sun, right? I always feel so much better when I've been out in the sun. Unfortunately that's rare here :lol Not much sun.


Yes, that's the one! I have a feeling there's more nutrients that we soak up from the sun too. They're just not known about.

If you had clear skies there, it would also be really cold. So it's sort of a trade off.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

what are your thoughts now on vitamin D? I just got results saying I'm very deficient, so I'll be starting some supplements. 

I know people like to say you should just get in the sun more but I'm in a northern climate, and even if I do want to stand out in the grey for a while, I'm still covered up to keep warm so fixing a deficiency that way is not realistic. And milk isn't any better than taking a supplement, its not like it naturally comes in milk, its fortified, and its only in whole milk, and how weird is it that we drink milk in the first place?


----------



## Curtisea (Feb 16, 2012)

I tried vitamin D it helps a lot as your doctor advise you because it helps you stronger your body and increase your body vitamin level which is deficiency in your body.You must follow the doctor advise.


----------



## solala (Feb 14, 2012)

i was vitamin d deficient too, my level was like 4 or something like that. i had it tested because i was looking for a remedy for my asthma. unfortunately it did not help with it when i substituted but my severe... and i mean really severe... psoriasis completely disappeared within two or three weeks.  
my friend's husband had suffered from burn-out and was able to go to work after two years at home when he took the vitamin d. as for myself, i did not see any changes in my mood though. please only take higher amounts of the vit d if you are tested deficient.


----------



## RETPSD (Jan 18, 2012)

Most everyone nowadays is deficient in Vitamin D, yes you get D from the sun, but if you're over 30 you likely don't convert sun to Vit. D very well. Supplementing Vitamin D must be done by taking the D3 *(cholecalciferol* jell cap) form or it is useless. 
And don't be freaking out people, 2000 IU isn't going to harm anyone...and probably won't be enough, it's likely to require 4000 -6000 ius daily to reach a healthy level.....have it retested and see.
It may not help significantly with depression, but you absolutely have a better chance of NOT catching the flu or a cold, and vitamin D can significantly improve HDL cholesterol (the good cholesterol) numbers.


----------



## Rick189 (Apr 14, 2011)

It's a no-brainer that vitamin-D makes you feel good! 
You know that nice calm feeling you get when you're lying in the sun and you can't help but to smile? Well, that's your body absorbing in those vitamins!


----------



## Kissadilla (Feb 12, 2012)

Neptunus said:


> ^ Agreed -- vit D is a fat-soluble vitamin, which means it gets stored in your body and can build up to toxic levels. The dosage RCTriplefresh5 recommended is only good if you're deficient, which you need a blood test to determine.
> 
> The current RDA ranges from 800 IU to 1000 per day. It used to be 400 IU.


Going out in the sun for ten minutes gives you about 10,000 IU of vitamin D and you don't die. Just sayin.


----------

